# Elk in ogden unit



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello everyone I have never hunted the ogden unit and am hunting some elk and wanted to know where the best spot to find them is? I have not had time to scout cuz my wife just had a baby a few weeks ago. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

trapper12 said:


> Hello everyone I have never hunted the ogden unit and am hunting some elk and wanted to know where the best spot to find them is? I have not had time to scout cuz my wife just had a baby a few weeks ago. Any help would be great thanks.


Do you own any land? They will travel through tracks of public land there. However, learning these spots takes some good footwork as well as some keyboard work.

Good news is, last year I saw more elk then usual. Some assumed it was the early storms. When the report came out that the herd had more than tripled it made sense.

This year, in the heat(anything over 70 degrees in the lowlands is high), I saw elk in places I never would have even 5 years ago. So, the unit is coming to life in terms of elk.

I have a couple ideas for you, but there may be some that have information much more valuable then mine. If you go where I tell you and have never been, you will likely want a gps to not get lost as well as phone service if you do get lost (ATT gets service all over the unit and if you don't have them, a go phone will work well). I only recommend this because elk hunting can become sticky in a hurry if you are alone or in a new area.

Also, with all the control tags and regular tags, expect a heavy crowd on the public areas.


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have found bulls and cows in the unit. I don't know which one you're after but where I found them, they will be quite abit of work to get one out.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

No such thing exists..... eep:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Get up on Monte Cristo if it is in your unit. Up above Causey has been known to hold elk. They will bolt for the Deseret property though very soon after the opener if not already.

Those are all the tips I have. We hunted deer on private property up there for years and just a couple of elk.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

If Im not mistaken, and I don't think I am, Monte is in the Morgan-South Rich Unit South of the Monte Highway, and North of the highway is the Cache Unit, not the Ogden. So Monte is not on the table. Niether is above Causey in the Ogden unit. Most of the Ogden is private. Most of the public land on the unit holds few elk, and those that do you have to hike a long long way to get to them. Your best bet is to try to find someone with private land who is having problems with elk eating their hay stacks to let you on. The Ogden Unit Boundary can be found here:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=609


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone where is a good area around weber Morgan area then? Is east canyon a good one or is the public land the same as ogden public?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just assumed that you had an ogden cow tag. If you have an any bull tag that is a game changer...


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I was gonna get a cow tag also but I'm just getting a any bull tag


----------



## BYUHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

trapper12 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone where is a good area around weber Morgan area then? Is east canyon a good one or is the public land the same as ogden public?


East Canyon is good if you like rubbing shoulders with a sea of orange and foot races for downed game.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

East canyon was a bust heard 2 hunters shoot one shot like 7 times no elk down in parking lot when I left a lot of deer up top tho


----------

